# Iptables Arrrghhh!

## james

Hi All.

I am getting this message when I start iptables.

can't initalize iptables "NAT'

I turned on all the IPtables/netfilter options in the kernel, either built in or as modules.

The script is firewall.rules from the Gentoo Security How to page.

If I do "iptables -L" it shows the script loaded but the to and from say 'anywhere'.

Any help would be appreciated.

J

----------

## klieber

Did you remember to enable IP forwarding?

```
echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
```

Also, do a lsmod and make sure iptable_nat is loaded.  (unless it's compiled into your kernel)

Finally, the NAT HOWTO is a good resource.

--kurt

----------

## iptables

Hi Kurt.

I did the "echo 1 > /proc........thing. I don't have a /ipv4/  in the directory.

Insmod returns "no module by that name found, I think this is in the kernel.

I stumped.....

J

----------

## id10t

Just get gShield - http://muse.linuxmafia.org

----------

## james

Good idea.......except it sez "need properly working netfilter/iptables....."

----------

## toxborrow

NAT needs to be added in your kernel config, go in there and double check under the "Netfilter Configuration" (i think that's its name) in one of the Networking sections.

It's probably best to compile it into the kernel rather than as a seperate module.

----------

